
Show HN: SNES Party – Online Multiplayer SNES Emulator Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://snes.party
======
hauxir
In the same way as nes.party that i posted here last
week([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17720786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17720786)),
this one supports playing SNES games in multiplayer!

Some improvements:

* Support for up to 5 players

* Custom controller keyboard bindings

